# Swollen lumps under eye skin



## jarrahtree (Sep 25, 2012)

My chicken has 2 lumps under the skin of her eye. She has no other symptoms, she's otherwise a happy chicken  the lumps are firm and don't seem *****. I've washed them with saline to. They took about a month to come up... Anyone got any ideas as to what it may be? Thanks


----------



## jarrahtree (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry, the thing in her eye in pic is just grass, I washed it out. There doesn't seem to be any thing stuck in her eye, there are 2 lumps, one above the other, the top one came up first then the other grew....


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Are they blisters ?, from something rubbing on her eyeball . 
It looks very painful .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw another chicken like this and it turned out to be a bee sting or insect bite.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

That looks extremely painful. I hope Energyvet is right in that it might just be a bee sting.
Could it be a Chalazion?

EDIT: 
Ya know... Come to think of it, that looks a lot like a cyst.


----------

